# need help sprucing up dark green stucco



## wisehunter1 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey yall, I'm new here and I'd really appreciate any ideas on how I could go about sprucing up my dark green stucco house. I can't paint the entire surface of the house, but there are trim feaures around the edges and corners of the house/windows. So, I was thinking about painting those in a lighter color. Any ideas on what I should paint it? 

Thanks!
Here's a pic


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

May want to consider adding some details around those windows.
http://www.fypon.com/literature/pdfs/catalog/pur/WindowDoorTrim.pdf


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

A couple things you could think about.......maybe a cream colored trim color around the windows and/or adding some shutters. The very dark green makes your home look "boxy" and somewhat uninviting. Some lighter accent color(s) would tone down that stark green color & give the home some character.


----------



## wisehunter1 (Dec 8, 2012)

yea our garage door and front door have that cream colored paint... its hard to tell from the pics. I have a mock up of what might happen if I painted the features on teh stucco... its a very rough photoshop job :laughing: Also, if I put shutters onthe windows, there's only 36 inches between each window. The windows are 24 inches wide... so I could have 12 inch shutters on each window leaving me a 12 inch gap between shutters... Will that seem too cluttered?
and if I do get shutters, should they also be in a cream white? Also, how would a lighter green (sage) look instead of the cream?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I actually like what you've done with the photoshopping, wisehunter. You might not need the shutters as it could get cluttered/crowded on the front of your house, although you can order shutters in just about any width you need. Maybe all that's needed after lightening up the trim is to paint the front door a bold, bright color to really make it pop, and even that is not necessary. I would continue to play around with the photoshopping to see what works for your tastes/preferences.


----------



## wisehunter1 (Dec 8, 2012)

ok thanks for the advice... I think I will go with the cream color since it's already on my garage and front door... However, I do have one more question. It's hard to tell from the pictures, but the stucco trim also goes horizontally along the top edge of the house right under the gutters/roof. It is continuous with the vertical features and also where it meets the top window trim. If I painted all of the trim, then it would form a box around the second story windows. Do yall get what I'm describing? Would it look weird? So instead of white collumns like in my photoshop,, it would also have the white trim going across the entire top of the house veertically right below the gutters.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Personally, I think you have enough lines now. I would skip that detail. I wasn't sure how what you were describing would look, but I think I like it. You might think of a pop color for the front door, just the door itself. I have a question about the garage windows, are they boarded up or am I seeing into the unpainted garage?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I would rule out the shutters I don't think they would look right with the narrow space between the windows, just my opinion. I must say I like the photoshop pic but be careful you can go too far. I would keep playing with the photoshop till you find something that really suits your taste.


----------



## wisehunter1 (Dec 8, 2012)

Yea I think I'll skip the shutters. I'm still hesitant as to if I should paint the accents or not. In another forum, someonwe suggested that I paint the accents a slighter darker green tone. With the contrast, it will make the whole house seem a bit lighter.


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

Amen to all! I have seen alot of homes with a dark green and ivory-colored trim and they go together very well, Stick to the scheme you have photoshopped and you won't go over the top.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Again just me but with the color you now have whice in the photo looks dark, you might consider the trim lighter for contrast, like a mint green, or along those lines. To go darker I don't feel would show up very well. Again just my opinion.


----------

